
Learn how to become linux kernel developer - eklavyaa
http://eudyptula-challenge.org/
======
netzone
This is really interesting! I've always wanted to get in to stuff like this,
but I haven't been able to find any good resources for it, I'll definitely
check this out over a weekend.

